# Help with Pigs Feet



## Murphy625 (Nov 26, 2014)

We took three of our pigs to slaughter this year (330lbs each) and I had the butcher save the ears and feet. (frozen in a plastic bag)

I defrosted a foot and tried to give it to my dog but she didn't want anything to do with it.. She sniffed, pushed with her nose once or twice, then left the room and let it sit there.

Out of desperation, I boiled it for about two hours then used a knife to split it in half and I removed the two largest bones. She ate it right up.

Why won't she eat it raw? We give her all our steak bones, juicy pans with grease in them after cooking, and even the deer meat trimmings from hunting. (all cooked) 

Is it because she's not accustomed to raw food? Her normal food is regular IAMS. 

Is there some secret or procedure I'm supposed to follow to prepare the feet? Ours were just sliced off whole and frozen. Toes in tact, hair, everything. 

Funny thing is, I've seen her eat a mouse and even steal some of my mouse traps to eat the mouse. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

You could try cooking it just on the surface so it smells good to see if she just didn't think it was food. Since you don't want her to be eating cooked bones just be sure bones don't get heated up.

Or just offer it to her daily. She could decide it is food after a few days.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't feed a raw diet but was it still frozen when you offered it? I'd imagine that would make it smell less and therefore not be as appetizing as a thawed foot.

And yeah, I'm pretty sure no cooked bones at all are recommended for dogs. So be careful with that.


----------



## Murphy625 (Nov 26, 2014)

Kathyy said:


> You could try cooking it just on the surface so it smells good to see if she just didn't think it was food. Since you don't want her to be eating cooked bones just be sure bones don't get heated up.
> 
> Or just offer it to her daily. She could decide it is food after a few days.


I think this action is my next attempt. Thanks!



Eenypup said:


> I don't feed a raw diet but was it still frozen when you offered it? I'd imagine that would make it smell less and therefore not be as appetizing as a thawed foot.
> 
> And yeah, I'm pretty sure no cooked bones at all are recommended for dogs. So be careful with that.


I had boiled it for about 5 minutes just to defrost it but to avoid heating it so much that it actually cooked. So no, it wasn't frozen, but not cooked either. Somewhere in between.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Murphy625 said:


> I think this action is my next attempt. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I had boiled it for about 5 minutes just to defrost it but to avoid heating it so much that it actually cooked. So no, it wasn't frozen, but not cooked either. Somewhere in between.


I thing Eenypup was referring more to the steak bones you mentioned


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

someone told me that raw pork at all wasnt good for dogs, like any kind of raw pork, I have read that on raw feeding sites as well, but I will say not to take that as gospel because I havent really looked into it, given that I dont feed raw.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

It is a mainstay for lots of raw fed dogs as it isn't expensive, dogs can eat most of the bone and liver/kidney are often available.

Two diseases are reasons usually given to avoid pork. Pseudorabies is present in commercial pork in some areas of the world but not in the US. Trichinosis is the usual fear but again commercially raised pork is unlikely to have it.

The assumption of extreme fattiness of pork could be part of it as well but pork isn't as fatty as it used to be. I only buy the shoulder cuts for dogs and the fat is mostly on the outside and easy enough to remove.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> someone told me that raw pork at all wasnt good for dogs, like any kind of raw pork, I have read that on raw feeding sites as well, but I will say not to take that as gospel because I havent really looked into it, given that I dont feed raw.





Kathyy said:


> It is a mainstay for lots of raw fed dogs as it isn't expensive, dogs can eat most of the bone and liver/kidney are often available.
> 
> Two diseases are reasons usually given to avoid pork. Pseudorabies is present in commercial pork in some areas of the world but not in the US. Trichinosis is the usual fear but again commercially raised pork is unlikely to have it.
> 
> The assumption of extreme fattiness of pork could be part of it as well but pork isn't as fatty as it used to be. I only buy the shoulder cuts for dogs and the fat is mostly on the outside and easy enough to remove.


THis.

Raw pork is a staple here. Been feeding raw 3 years with pork and no incidents yet 

I agree with searing it.

Some dogs just don't recognize raw meat as food right away. If you really want you could not feed him that day and only offer the pig's foot, but honestly if your dog is not raw fed then I don't see the big deal with just boiling it and watching them and taking away the bones once they're finished off the meat.

Sometimes it's also just a texture thing -- the skin on the pig's foot might be throwing your dog off.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

For our pup, we have to slice open the skin on pig's feet a LOT because she just didn't seem interested in trying to chew through it. In general, though, while she loves virtually any kind of raw meat, she doesn't care as much for pig's feet so we stopped getting them. 

I also agree with searing, though!


----------

